# Can't find right wifi adapter!



## RockySomai (Aug 30, 2017)

I have installed  kali linux on virtual box and when I hit the airomn-ng then, no driver found error pops up. Google suggests tobuy suitable wifi adapter. I tried TP-link WN722N. It did not worked. Any solution? Please!


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 30, 2017)

Are you particular about Kali Linux ? Ubuntu has better driver support.


----------



## RockySomai (Aug 30, 2017)

Sorry! I didn't understand your reply! Would you elaborate please.


----------



## patkim (Aug 30, 2017)

I assume you have mounted your USB adapter in VirtualBox. It can be connected either to the Host or the Guest but not both at the same time.


----------



## RockySomai (Aug 30, 2017)

Yeah. I wanna use the usb adapter to capture the packages but I am not able to do so.


----------



## patkim (Aug 30, 2017)

What do you see as output when you type iwconfig at the command prompt / console in Kali?

Can you connect any other USB Device e.g. USB Pen drive to Kali and mount it successfully therein?


----------



## RockySomai (Aug 30, 2017)

I am currently not in possession of the adapter. And while run iwconfig i get following :
Lo no wireless extensions.
Eth0 no wireless extensions.


----------



## patkim (Aug 30, 2017)

If you are not in possession of your WiFi adapter & if you have run iwconfig without WiFi adapter ever hooked to Guest, then above is what you shall anyways get.
Generally speaking Kali & Backtrack both should support WN721 & 722N.
Try connecting any pen drive and check if it's recognized by the Guest.
If VirtualBox is not recognizing any of the USB Devices at all, just in case, then you may have an altogether different problem. Also do check out this thread if you are using Windows as Host and this thread if you are using Linux as Host.

I have personally successfully used both Kali & Backtrack on Windows Host + VMWare Player (Free for non commercial use) Guest with WN721N. If you are using Windows you can give it a try with VMWare Player. It has however very limited USB 3.0 support though. Only a select USB 3.0 chips are supported.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 6, 2017)

Latest hardware versions of many TPLink products are not supported in linux/ddwrt/openwrt etc.
*www.amazon.in/TP-Link-TL-WN722N-15...p&tag=googinhydr18418-21&tag=googinkenshoo-21


> The product does not support Linux and does not have a sim slot
> Version: 2.0


----------

